
Doug's Demo Sequel: 1969 - gjvc
https://www.dougengelbart.org/content/view/378/000/
======
gjvc
direct link to the youtube video
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Odv_vNFGOX4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Odv_vNFGOX4)

~~~
leoc
The three parts in a playlist:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLCGFadV4FqU3DS0I_7yzG...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLCGFadV4FqU3DS0I_7yzGN2_S0QNqLzJC)
.

~~~
8bitsrule
Also available at IA:

[https://archive.org/details/dougengelbartarchives?sort=title...](https://archive.org/details/dougengelbartarchives?sort=titleSorter)

It'd be great if someone with the chops could clean up these videos (esp. the
displayed characters) to make them more readable.

------
SeaDude
Orgmode's roots @~26:00. Cool

